# s



## Acartmm (Aug 15, 2020)

s


----------



## hktoportugal (Feb 25, 2019)

On what grounds was the residence granted? Reason I ask is that this determines the time it takes before you get your card. For instance my wife got hers in the post 2 weeks after we visited SEF (as she got residency as a non EU citizen who is married to an EU citizen). A friend of ours, who applied on the basis of a golden visa, had the interview and approval from SEF around the same time but subsequently had to wait more than 6 months for her residence card to arrive.


----------



## Anya Hargreaves (Dec 4, 2020)

Hi, my husband is in the same situation. He has been waiting 5 weeks (his residency was granted as a non EU citizen who is married to an EU citizen). We would be fine to wait longer except my father has had a severe heart attack and we both need to go back to be with him. I have emailed SEF and they just give their contact centre number which is always busy. I have also tried contacting the Santarem office but they never answer. I got through to the contact centre on 214 236 200 and they said the card isn't even printed yet (!) and there's nothing they can do to speed things up. Has anyone been in a similar situation and can advise? We really need to see my dad.


----------

